# Tenda Rub - Turning out Championship Ribs in One Hour!  Come On...



## alexhortdog95

Hey all!

It's been a long while since I've posted on the forums, but here goes.

I've got quite a few videos that I've made since the last one - and I'm getting better at my trade.

I recently joined the KCBS and will be joining the GOBS (Greater Omaha Barbeque Society) here in Omaha.  Went to my first true BBQ fest last week (not competition, just observing - not ready for the comps yet!) and enjoyed myself, got to know a few of the guys and gals.

While I was out online posting one of my videos, I stumbled across this gem of a video.   You who watch the video may see my comments on the video going back and forth with the guy who made this 'product'.

Let me say this - I am not above anybody making a living hustling their product, but when a person says a jar of goop will 'Turn out Championship Ribs' in an hour, my BSOMeter goes WOO WOO WOO WOO WOO.

Check it out, and let me know what you think:


----------



## s2k9k

I almost deleted this as advertising but I watched the video first and think this is a good "how to" how to not cook ribs! I'm sure you can "hot cook" ribs in an hour but "will you really get a quality product?" I doubt it! 
I like how he says his product makes the membrane disappear, I think he just burnt it off!
I also like how he says the "smoke" flavor really gets into the meat when he didn't use any wood!
And best of all was watching him pour a whole bottle of lighter fluid on the charcoal!!! Yea I bet that tastes real good!!!!


----------



## mdboatbum

Probably pineapple or papaya puree with some spices added in. Will easily reduce meat to mush in an hour. But who wants to eat fruit flavored mush?

Edit:

I just looked at the guy's website. Wow! His "story" makes absolutely no sense. If the timeline is correct, he quit a job as a patent attorney in DC to open up a Peruvian chicken restaurant in GA. Ok, I can understand that. But then the economy tanked and the bank "changed its mind" about giving him the loan, after he'd already relocated to GA. Hmmm, not sue if I'd relocate without securing financing. Banks don't generally "change their minds" once approvals have been granted, unless there's a change in the borrower's credit. Then, he says he goes to talk to the restaurant owner who had been advising him all along, and the guy still won't give up the recipe.

HUH?!?

So, this guy quits his job, uproots his family and moves to another state to open a restaurant for which he has no financing AND NO RECIPE FOR THE SIGNATURE DISH?

I'm all for taking a leap of faith, but this is just a little hard to swallow.


----------



## alexhortdog95

His wife is from Jamaica,  I think.  That's probably where he got the idea from.   Like I said before, he's out hustling his product, but he's grossly misrepresenting what it can do.

I'd think this might be better on chicken,  perhaps?


----------



## robb webster

He soaked thse coals with lighter fluid!

That was a bit much.


----------



## robb webster

Would you really eat ribs cooked in a hour's time?


----------



## sqwib

Robb Webster said:


> Would you really eat ribs cooked in a hour's time?


Absolutely!

450°+  for 70 minutes













20120721177.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 30, 2014


















20120721162.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 30, 2014


















20120721072.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 30, 2014


















20120721114.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 30, 2014


















20120721111.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 30, 2014


















20120721105.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 30, 2014


















20120721144.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 30, 2014


----------



## willie wilson

how can I buy the tenda rub


----------



## alexhortdog95

Willie Wilson said:


> how can I buy the tenda rub


You don't buy the Tenda Rub, my friend.  The Tenda Rub....buys you.


----------



## millermen

How can I buy a couple jars of your product send me a link to where I can purchase the product


----------



## lemans

What is the website for this stuff?


----------

